# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ту-22м3 1/72

## Stenkabg

Привет всем! У вас замечательный и очень компетентный форум и поэтому решил поделиться моими муками в перепиле Ту-22м3 от Италери. Ползуюсь черетежами и фотографиями, но все же я никогда не видел этого самолета в живым. Так что любые делные рекомендации и предложения весьма востребованы. Сейчес выложу десяток фотографий. Форма еще не доработана окончательно, но в большом плане думаю что получается.

----------


## Stenkabg

Продолжение.

----------


## Stenkabg

Еще

----------


## Stenkabg

С чертежами.





Буду ждать ваших советов.

----------


## An-Z

КРАСАТА! Вы герой, раз взялись за эту машину.. чесслово! Вы сначала скажие, вы модель КОПИЮ будете строить или модель "из коробки"? Если копию - вам понадобится ножовка или лобзик, чтоб всё собранное аккуратно расчленить.. ну а если из коробки, продолжайте, все не плохо..
Если хотите модель похожую более-менее на самолёт, готовьтесь к долгой и трудной работе, если нужна красивая игрушка, то советы излишни..
А фоток его на форуме хватает.. чертежи у вас кажется подогнаны под модель.. я когда их вогнал в габариты самолёта, получилось, что модель надо удлинять на сантиметра 3-4 в носовой части и полностью переделывать центроплан и внешнюю часть ПЧК

----------


## FLOGGER

Обрати внимание вот на эту линию-на самолете она довольно резкая, четкая, а на модели размазанная.

----------


## Stenkabg

Чертежи в 72-м масштабе. Модель удлинена сразу за воздухозаборниками на 7 мм и в хвосте еще на 2 мм. Киль отпилен на 4 мм, а высота фюзеляжа уменшена на 4 мм. Нос полностю и воздухозаборники полностю самодельные из Милипута. Крыля и стабилизаторы тоже полностю перепилены. Мучаюсь уловить точную форму воздухозаборников и фюзеляжа, уж больно сложная.

----------


## Pit

Подвиг, достойный героев! Есть же любители крупногабаритных монстров. Я вот всё больше клопов собираю.
Живьём я этот корабль видел пару раз. Издалека.
А фотграфий посмотрите тут.
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...ne_version=6.0

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Вот еще один герой :Smile:  
http://www.flankerman.fsnet.co.uk/modl_tu-22.html
Может помогёт.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Героев много........

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот еще.......из героического

----------


## Stenkabg

Рад увидеть, что вы пилите тот же пластик! Здесъ получается что-то вроде group build. Правда, у вас Ту-22М2 будет.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Пилю.Потихоньку.М2. Извините,забыл написать,фотки не моей модели,один Немецкий коллега пилил.У меня примерно так же.

----------


## Stenkabg

Привет! Маленкое обновление на сегодня. Нанесена расшивка карандошом для контроля и несколько фоток мокрой модели напротив света, чтоб лудше были видны изгибы фюзеляжа.

----------


## Stenkabg



----------


## ALI

Уважаемые коллеги,по моделиТу-22м2 (ESCI)так же подробно кто-то делал снимки?и есть ли волк-эраунды строевых 22м2(не монинский и латышский)?

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемые коллеги,по моделиТу-22м2 (ESCI)так же подробно кто-то делал снимки?и есть ли волк-эраунды строевых 22м2(не монинский и латышский)?


Сомневаюсь что Вы найдете подробный валк строевой машины.

----------


## An-Z

О, здорово! Приятно видеть. что работа продолжается. Stenkabg а как поступили с нишами шасси? На модели они вообще не там, не такие и никакие... Какие куски матчасти интересны? Фотки есть, но всё и сразу выкладывать некогда (многое на негативах), пишите, что интересует больше всего, постараюсь помочь.

----------


## An-Z

> Сомневаюсь что Вы найдете подробный валк строевой машины.


Эт да, но есть небольшой валк Шайковской машины, она неплохо сохранилась.. Есть кое какие фрагменты из Киевского Музея Авиации.

----------


## Scale-Master

Тута вот есть немного:

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_379.html

----------


## Nazar

> Тута вот есть немного:
> 
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_379.html


Ссылки со своего сайта я мог привести , но человека то интересуют именно строевые машины . :Wink:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Ссылки со своего сайта я мог привести , но человека то интересуют именно строевые машины .


Ой, да не знаю я в чём у товарища проблема... самоль выглядит-то всё ещё как живой!

----------


## Carrey

Изделие завода Трумпетер, на коробке написано Tu-22M-2 1/72, из коробки на заказ, за 10 вечеров:

клик

А вчера закончил Лайтнинг, в 1/32:

клик

----------


## ALI

[QUOTE=Carrey;43884]Изделие завода Трумпетер, на коробке написано Tu-22M-2 1/72, из коробки на заказ, за 10 вечеров:

клик=QUOTE]

   Умело!Информативно!С Уважением!

----------


## Nazar

> Изделие завода Трумпетер, на коробке написано Tu-22M-2 1/72, из коробки на заказ, за 10 вечеров:
> 
> клик
> 
> А вчера закончил Лайтнинг, в 1/32:
> 
> клик



Не знаю , Лайтнинг еще куда ни шло , но все равно не уровень модели 32го масштаба 


Ну а за Ту-22 вообще обидно , такой красивый самолет и такая безликая модель , без души и желания делалась , отсюда и десятивечерний результат . :Frown:

----------


## ALI

> Ну а за Ту-22 вообще обидно , такой красивый самолет и такая безликая модель , без души и желания делалась  .


Ну а с уважением к человеку ,не из ESCI делал.Без "самоль ещё как живой".

----------


## Nazar

> Ну а с уважением к человеку ,не из ESCI делал.Без "самоль ещё как живой".


В том то и дело что не из Эски , леди и из него шедевры делают :Wink:  , посмотрите хотя бы Ту-22КДП Юваля Кизнера - выдающаяся работа , здесь же , конвеерная сборка .

----------


## ALI

> В том то и дело что не из Эски , леди и из него шедевры делают , посмотрите хотя бы Ту-22КДП Юваля Кизнера - выдающаяся работа , здесь же , конвеерная сборка .


 Ну наверное есть много шедеврально собранных Тушек и подробных фотоотчётов по сборке,но тильки для сэбе.Я обращался с вопросом и получил реальный ответ без лишних слов.За что благодарен человеку.Интересовал процесс сборки модели Ту-22м2.Про фото и чертежи походу спрашивать не приходится-"самоль выглядит-то всё ещё как живой"...С уважением.

----------


## Nazar

> -"самоль выглядит-то всё ещё как живой"...С уважением.


Ну не знаю , не хочу никого обидеть , тем более автора , но как по мне , так самолет выглядит как наспех собранная игрушка , может конечно на это и был расчет , но все же ..... :Frown:

----------


## Carrey

Ага, ну тогда, наверное, прозрачного мигарика, также выполненного на заказ, быстро и по-сувенирному, показывать здесь не стоит, во избежание расстройства уважаемого супермодератора... Хотя, полагаю, тов-щ Ali особо не расстроится: click

PS: Сколько ни объясняю, что соответствие требованиям заказчика даёт финансовый результат, причём сверхплановая работа никак не оплачивается - не понимает народ такого "неправильного моделизма" (хотя, насколько я понимаю английские надписи на коробках с моделями - я-то как раз всё делаю правильно, собираю модели для взрослых коллекционеров, причём модель может не соответствовать иллюстрации на коробке). Кстати, мой заказчик не только полностью удовлетворён такой изкоробочностью (и не отличит упомянутую сборку Лайтнинга от моей, разве что заметит красную тележку рядом), но и считает мой "стиль" изкоробочного исполнения лучшим из всех его многочисленных клиентов, другие делают хуже и дольше. Моделисты долго мучаются с несколькими моделями за свою жизнь, коллекционеры заинтересованы собрать представительную коллекцию узнаваемых моделей, мне лично просто нравится работать руками и головой; я рад, что кого-то заинтересовал своими способностями и нашёл достойный приработок в кризисное время. А в свободное от заколачивания бабла время, конечно, ковыряю помаленьку свои абсолютно копийные и достоверные долгострои (когда закончу - покажу).

----------


## Nazar

Господи , да что же Вы так расстроились ? или не умеете нормально воспринимать критику ? Вы показали модель , я высказал свое мнение .
Если Вашего заказчика устраивает такой уровень сборки , это его личное дело и его личный уровень коллекционирования .

Я то-же уже лет пять регулярно собираю модели на заказ , собирал несколько моделей для коллекции Михаила Кориневского , посмотрите на каком уровне собраны модели , для его же коллекции , Сергеем Галицким , или Толей Величко .
Все это прекрасно понимают и не один Вы этим занимаетесь , уж поверьте , я сейчас вообще работаю в макетной мастерской и собираю своему шефу ( помимо основной макетной работы ) , по 4-5 моделей в месяц , правда исключительно БТТ , выкладывая некоторые из этих работ , получал такую-же справедливую критику , только в отличии от Вас , воспринимал ее адекватно , понимая , что это халтура .

Ну а по поводу Ваших абсолютно копийных и верных долгостроев , слово абсолютно сильно сказано , с непогрешимой уверенностью :Wink: 
хотелось бы увидеть хоть один , время у нас много , будем с нетерпением ждать.

----------


## Carrey

Вот Вам, для затравки, движок от Mercedes CLK-GTR 1/24 Tamiya, можете посчитать болты и сравнить прочую деталировку (проводка, естественно, тоже будет, после установки движка на кузов). Могу ещё показать башню Меркавы на Ливан-1982, или уже достаточно?




> без души и желания делалась


Т.е. Вы всерьёз считаете, что перепил ВЗ и новый фонарь делались из-за отсутствия души и желания?




> не умеете нормально воспринимать критику


Не вижу надобности, ни в Вашей критике, ни в моём её восприятии. Если бы мне нужна была критика, я бы выставил фото модели ещё в процессе, в соответствующем разделе на форуме или в галерее.




> по 4-5 моделей в месяц


Огласите приёмы, инструменты и средства, позволяющие выполнять модели на более высоком уровне - буду благодарен. А то редко встретишь толковые и применимые на практике советы, всё больше критиканство и переходы на личности. Снисходительнее надо к людям, что-ли.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот Вам, для затравки, движок от Mercedes CLK-GTR 1/24 Tamiya, можете посчитать болты и сравнить прочую деталировку (проводка, естественно, тоже будет, после установки движка на кузов). Могу ещё показать башню Меркавы на Ливан-1982, или уже достаточно?


Нормальный движок , бывают гораздо хуже , но и гораздо лучше , так что затравить не получилось .  Вы это таким тоном говорите , особенно последнюю фразу , что я видимо должен был упасть ниц , от столь неземного мастерства , еще раз повторюсь , нормальный движок , не более . Но газговор о Ту-22




> Т.е. Вы всерьёз считаете, что перепил ВЗ и новый фонарь делались из-за отсутствия души и желания?


Извините , глаз замылился , отвлекаясь на плохо обработанные швы , неаккуратную покраску фонаря , непонятного цвета кокпит и так далее , столь значимый элемент , превращающий данную модель в шедевр , я не заметил .




> Не вижу надобности, ни в Вашей критике, ни в моём её восприятии. Если бы мне нужна была критика, я бы выставил фото модели ещё в процессе, в соответствующем разделе на форуме или в галерее.


Если не видите , зачем тогда показываете ? в надежде что все будут сыпать хвалебными похвалами и кричать : " Ку ! " 
Или надо было молча посмотреть , боясь сказать что-то не то ?




> Огласите приёмы, инструменты и средства, позволяющие выполнять модели на более высоком уровне - буду благодарен. А то редко встретишь толковые и применимые на практике советы, всё больше критиканство и переходы на личности. Снисходительнее надо к людям, что-ли.


Ко мне на сайт добро пожаловать ко мне на сайт , тем более Вы там зарегестрированы . Ну и сами логически подумайте , как можно давать советы если Вам не нужна критика и вы не выставляете модели в процессе , когда давать советы еще не поздно . Да и разве они нужны человеку , который делает абсолютно копийные и достоверные модели ( шутка  :Smile:  )

Как я говорил выше , строить можно по разному , не важно за деньги , или для себя , медленно , или быстро . Я тоже умею делать модели очень быстро , особенно если для этого создают условия , в том числе и финансовые 
Вот пример сборки за двое суток , за довольно приличную сумму , правда делали мы ее вдвоем с товарищем 
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_914.html

Если я Вас чем-то задел , приношу извинения , но от своего мнения о Ту-22 не отказываюсь.

----------


## Carrey

Вашими же словами изъясняясь (Nazar в 14.05.2008 - 23:17):



> Во-вторых паровозы , это не моя тема и до копийности данной модели мне по барабану , она понравилась человеку , который ее заказывал , а для меня это в сто крат важнее , чем ваши вопли о позоре и деньгах .


И это правильно. Вопить не надо. Человек интересовался темой Ту-22М, я ему показал, как может выглядеть изкоробочная "двойка" - и всё. ВСЁ. Чего Вы гоношитесь? Эта тема - ведь не конкурс на лучшую реплику Ту-22М?




> Вы это таким тоном говорите , особенно последнюю фразу , что я видимо должен был упасть ниц , от столь неземного мастерства


Вы слишком много вычитываете между строк. Вы просили: 



> хотелось бы увидеть хоть один


Я один и показал. Исключительно для того, чтобы Вы заткнулись на тему моей халтуры и прекратили инсинуации на тему "у кого пипка длиннее". Я - начинающий моделист. Если я что-то делаю не так - подскажите.

Теперь по теме:




> плохо обработанные швы


Согласен. Швы, лючки и клёпку я не переделывал, ибо трудоёмкость сего процесса сильно превысила бы отведённое мне мною же время на сборку/покраску модели. По крайней мере, я пока не знаю, как полностью зашпаклевать всю модель, вышкурить, заполировать, нарезать расшивку и лючки, наклепать заклёпки и винты за день-два. Тем более, что ни полного фотоотстрела, ни достоверных чертежей на Ту-22М-2 пока нет, поэтому расшивка всё равно будет не копийной. Поэтому оставил швы как есть, кое где углубив сошлифованные ножом.




> неаккуратную покраску фонаря


Научите делать столь тонкие фонари и красить их аккуратно. Вакуумным оборудованием не обладаю. Декальной бумаги и принтера не имею.
Согласен в том моменте, что мог бы поаккуратнее прокрасить каркас фонаря изнутри, кисточкой. Или же долго и муторно вырезать вклеенный и вышкуренный фонарь из фюзеляжа, что-бы аккуратно задуть его аэрографом и вклеить обратно.




> непонятного цвета кокпит


Фотографии кокпита строевой поздней "двойки" - в студию! За неимением таковых - красил по инструкции и руководствуясь здравым смыслом (уж каковым обладаю, не обессудьте).




> и так далее


Угу, понятно. С нетерпением буду ожидать Вашу сборку этой модели.




> Если не видите , зачем тогда показываете ? в надежде что все будут сыпать хвалебными похвалами и кричать : " Ку ! " 
> Или надо было молча посмотреть , боясь сказать что-то не то ?


Я, хоть и старше Вас, учить Вас жить не собираюсь. Смотрите на других, думайте сами. Если кто-то где-то даёт ссылки на что-то, и при этом ничего не просит - скорее всего, ему ничего и не надо, очевидно, что ссылки даются просто для информации. А как по-Вашему?




> Ко мне на сайт добро пожаловать ко мне на сайт , тем более Вы там зарегестрированы


Вы бы хоть адрес дали, для приличия. А то посылаете на деревню, к дедушке.




> Одинаковое одинаковому-рознь


Согласен. Поэтому не надо всё на свете равнять. Не след. с одинаковыми критериями подходить к оценке изкоробочных демонстраторов и копийных "музейных" моделей, во избежание неправильного Вас понимания критикуемыми.

С уважением и надеждой на окончательное завершение никому не нужного (особенно начавшему эту тему) срача.

----------


## ALI

Эка...Жарковато ,однако ,модельные дела продвигаются.У меня есть предположение,что кто-нибудь ещё захочет разместить в этой ветке свой обзор сборки модели Ту-22м2,3? :)  Спасибо за фото и ссылки на сайты где есть фоты 22-х.С уважением .

----------


## Nazar

> И это правильно. Вопить не надо. Человек интересовался темой Ту-22М, я ему показал, как может выглядеть изкоробочная "двойка" - и всё. ВСЁ. Чего Вы гоношитесь? Эта тема - ведь не конкурс на лучшую реплику Ту-22М?


Я не гоношусь , я просто высказал свое мнение о модели 




> Вы слишком много вычитываете между строк. Вы просили: 
> 
> Я один и показал. Исключительно для того, чтобы Вы заткнулись


Я бы не стал так так выражаться и тем более пытаться кому-то заткнуть рот , поверьте , открытое хамство , не красит мужчину , если он конечно им является 



> Согласен. Швы, лючки и клёпку я не переделывал, ибо трудоёмкость сего процесса сильно превысила бы отведённое мне мною же время на сборку/покраску модели. По крайней мере, я пока не знаю, как полностью зашпаклевать всю модель, вышкурить, заполировать, нарезать расшивку и лючки, наклепать заклёпки и винты за день-два. Тем более, что ни полного фотоотстрела, ни достоверных чертежей на Ту-22М-2 пока нет, поэтому расшивка всё равно будет не копийной. Поэтому оставил швы как есть, кое где углубив сошлифованные ножом.


Именно о неаккуратности я и говорил , ни слова не сказав о матчасти




> Научите делать столь тонкие фонари и красить их аккуратно. Вакуумным оборудованием не обладаю. Декальной бумаги и принтера не имею.
> Согласен в том моменте, что мог бы поаккуратнее прокрасить каркас фонаря изнутри, кисточкой. Или же долго и муторно вырезать вклеенный и вышкуренный фонарь из фюзеляжа, что-бы аккуратно задуть его аэрографом и вклеить обратно.
> 
> 
> .


Разве это проблемы того кто внес критику в вашу работу ? , это ваши проблемы , а я всего лишь высказал мнение и не более




> Фотографии кокпита строевой поздней "двойки" - в студию! За неимением таковых - красил по инструкции и руководствуясь здравым смыслом (уж каковым обладаю, не обессудьте).


Да есть они , первая фото по запросу в гугле , кабина Ту-22 М2-2




> гу, понятно. С нетерпением буду ожидать Вашу сборку этой модели.


Я собираю 48й масштаб , но Ту-22 делать буду , правда М3




> Я, хоть и старше Вас, учить Вас жить не собираюсь.


А здесь дело не в возрасте и не в учении , хотя я сильно сомневаюсь , что вы могли бы меня научить хоть какому-нибудь жизненному опыту , по крайней мере , точно не сдержанности и нормальному восприятию критики.




> Смотрите на других, думайте сами. Если кто-то где-то даёт ссылки на что-то, и при этом ничего не просит - скорее всего, ему ничего и не надо, очевидно, что ссылки даются просто для информации. А как по-Вашему?


По мне так , я ни какой информации из вашего обзора , не получил , ну а если вы не хотите высказываний в ваш адрес , пишите об этом сразу , всем будет понятней .




> Вы бы хоть адрес дали, для приличия. А то посылаете нУа деревню, к дедушке.


SCALEMODELS.RU

[QUOTE]

----------


## Carrey

> фото и ссылки на сайты где есть фоты 22-х


[База знаний] Ту-22М (-0, -1, -2, -3)

Пластиковые модели:

Tu-22M-3 (Tu-22M-2 с заменёнными деталями ВЗ) 1/72 Italeri (ex-ESCI)
Tu-22M-2 (Tu-22M-3 с заменёнными деталями ВЗ, конуса, декалями) 1/72 Trumpeter
Tu-22M-3 1/72 Trumpeter

Tu-22M-2 1/144 AMT/ERTL
Tu-22M-3 1/144 Academy


Обзоры, конверсии, доводки:

http://www.flankerman.fsnet.co.uk/modl_tu-22.html
http://www.xs4all.nl/~designer/model...e/backfire.htm
http://www.arcair.com/Gal-Fea%20Arch...u-22/Tu-22.htm


Литература:

Tupolev Tu-22M - Polygon Press - Russian Aircraft in Action
Tupolev Tu-22 Blinder Tu-22M Backfire - Aerofax (Midland Publishing Limited)
Tupolev Blinder and Backfire - ALTAIR, Poland 1995
World Air Power, Summer 1998, Volume 33
АэроХобби (АиВ) 1-1993
Авиация и космонавтика 2007-06, 2007-07

Чертежи:

Ту-22М-3, О.Подкладов, АэроХобби (АиВ) 1-1993, 600DPI djvue/photo: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ne1d0jbg9sy/Tu-22M3 [AiV 1993, O.Podkladov].600dpi.djvu


Фотоотстрелы:

http://litnik.in.ua/content/view/164/100/
http://litnik.in.ua/content/view/197/100/
http://litnik.in.ua/content/view/198/100/
http://litnik.in.ua/content/view/218/100/
http://airforce.ru/aircraft/tupolev/tu-22m3/index.htm
http://www.fotovalkirumodelism.com/page.php?page=132
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_312.html
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_313.html
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_112.html
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_314.html
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_379.html
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_321.html
http://www.airforce.cz/content/featu...les/tu22m3.htm
http://www.afwing.com/gallery/tu22m.htm
http://www.afwing.com/gallery/tu22m3.htm
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...datestamp+desc


Изкоробочная сборка Ту-22М-2 1/72 Trumpeter, статья из Hobby Japan (август 2009):

----------


## Carrey

> непонятного цвета кокпит
> [...]
> первая фото по запросу в гугле , кабина Ту-22 М2-2


Ну что-ж, давайте разберёмся с "непонятным цветом". Вот упомянутое Вами фото:

А вот мой кокпит:


Довольно таки странно обзывать слегка более чем надо (да и надо ли? или Вы перфекционист и прежде чем красить что-либо, лично измеряете спектрометром деталь прототипа, а потом вымешиваете этот цвет "на компьютере"?) ушедший в синеву оттенок "непонятным цветом", Вы не находите? Тем более, что я не художник, а по зрению так вообще почти инвалид.




> если вы не хотите высказываний в ваш адрес , пишите об этом сразу , всем будет понятней .


Странная позиция, тем более для члена администрации этого форума. 
Все прочие Ваши выпадки в мой адрес и переходы на личности я комментировать не буду, уж извините.

----------


## Nazar

> Все прочие Ваши выпадки в мой адрес и переходы на личности я комментировать не буду, уж извините.


Действительно не надо , иначе я начну комментировать Ваше откровенное хамство , в несколько иной , более привычной для такой ситуации форме .




> чтобы Вы заткнулись


Пальчиком мне покажите , уважаемый , где я в своих словах , делал выпадки в Вашу сторону и переходил на личность? , желательно личкой , в ветке давайте о модели говорить ,

----------


## ALI

> [База знаний] Ту-22М (-0, -1, -2, -3)


Спасибо за базовую подборку!Надеюсь пригодится другим моделистам тож! :Smile:  Не подскажете,фюзеляжи м2 и м3(за исключением воздухозаборников и хвостовой части)сильно различны?На м2 нет чертежей даже близких к АХ 1-93.Фото м3 на сайте Эрфорса достаточно.А вот м2 периода его лётной эксплуатации увы не густо...Жаль что машина в тени более совершенного собрата осталась.зы. баталии по крутизне мастерства на выставках решаются,я думаю.Или вообче не разрешимы :Smile: .С уважением!

----------


## Carrey

> Не подскажете,фюзеляжи м2 и м3(за исключением воздухозаборников и хвостовой части)сильно различны?


Я, к сожалению, в этом вопросе - полный профан. Всё, что знаю про "двойку" - почерпнуто из монографии Гордона и Ригманта. Они, в частности, упоминали, что некоторое продолжительное время на заводе в Казани собирались одновременно и "двойки" и "тройки", полагаю "поздние" двойки с ломаной линией руля направления ("от тройки") - именно этого периода, вполне допустима унификация. Возможно, что в связи с этим вносились некоторые изменения по части ВСУ в основании киля (её створки есть не на всех фото). Ещё могут быть изменения по фюзеляжу в связи с облегчением эксплуатации машины - добавление/перенос лючков. Возможно, некоторые лючки, связанные с системами вооружения (добавление функциональности для "тройки" - Х-15 и проч.), так-же обратите внимание на прицельное оборудование.

Вы вообще что планируете? Хорошую реплику Ту-22М-2 1/72 из трумпетеровской коробки? Тогда, наверное, лучше всего будет съездить кому-нибудь в Жуляны/Киев и подробнейшим образом отснять раннюю двойку. Ну, или просто ждать, пока кто-нибудь выложит чего-нибудь здесь по строевым машинам. Со своей стороны могу ещё раз попробовать пробиться с фотоаппаратом к располагающемуся неподалёку опытному раннему М1, но в любом случае, от этого много толку не будет, машина не только распотрошена в 1997 году, но и больше похожа на М0 чем на М2.

Если читаете по-английски, на форуме www.arcair.com уже достаточно долго идут дискуссии про Ту-22М:

клик
клик
клик

----------


## ALI

> Вы вообще что планируете? Хорошую реплику Ту-22М-2 1/72 из трумпетеровской коробки? Тогда, наверное, лучше всего будет съездить кому-нибудь в Жуляны/Киев и подробнейшим образом отснять раннюю двойку.


 Спасибо за информацию!Увы!Мне достался недополусобраный 22м2 ЭСКИ выпуска так конца80-х :Smile: .Разориться на Трумп сейчас нет возможности..Так что "пилите-она золотая".Валки с Киева и Прибалтики,а также несколько фот с Монино принципе достаточны,но ведь там не м2(если не ошибаюсь).Теоретически могли остаться в Белой и в Полтаве.Хотя зная отношение командования ВС к людям,на сохранность раритетных образцов техники не приходится рассчитывать.Как только Кубинка умудрилась столько танков сохранить?!Некоторые на ходу!

----------


## Carrey

Ну, из ESCI - только какой-нибудь "Проект 45М" пилить. Или просто соберите как есть, но покрасте поэффектней. Я свой такой алюминевым скотчем затянул и "состарил", издали такой сувенир-демонстратор очень эффектно смотрится, когда-нибудь доделаю. фото

----------


## Scale-Master

> Эка...Жарковато ,однако ,модельные дела продвигаются.У меня есть предположение,что кто-нибудь ещё захочет разместить в этой ветке свой обзор сборки модели Ту-22м2,3? :)  Спасибо за фото и ссылки на сайты где есть фоты 22-х.С уважением .


Гениальная сборка здесь:

http://modelwork.pl/viewtopic.php?t=14997

Люблю такие фото созерцать!

----------


## Dock

> Гениальная сборка здесь:


Я, канешна, дико извиняюсь - не гениальная. Да, кое-что подправлено (только кое-что), распушены крылья - но не более того.
Шасси - не те, киль - не тот, кресла катапультные - ваще не отсюда.

PS Пинать за снобизм не нада - сам знаю. Когда вновь возьмусь за свего Бэкфайра - фоты обещаю

----------


## Nazar

Согласен с Доком , ничего гениального в этой модели нет , человек даже в цвет не попал 

А вот действительно образцовая сборка от Юваля Кизнера , правда это КДП
http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=2125

----------


## Scale-Master

Сколько нужно гитаристов, что-бы одну лампочку вкрутить? А?

Ага...
-----------------------------------------

Модель не без уродства, не отрицаю. Но, на сегодняшний день это *единственная* модель самолёта этого типа который собран более или менее по "любви" к моделестроению. Поэтому она мне очень понравилась! Всё что я до этого видел - лажа!
Цвет? Это вообще не стоит упоминать, т.к. при столь обильном на сегодняшний день выборе фототехники у которой всегда свои заморы по балансу белого...
Так-что давайте не будем этого больше обсуждать. Тема и вопрос были здесь про другое заданы, а не про то что один вкручивает а другие сто говорят что могли-бы ещё лучше вкруть.

----------


## Nazar

> Но, на сегодняшний день это *единственная* модель самолёта этого типа который собран более или менее по "любви" к моделестроению. Поэтому она мне очень понравилась! Всё что я до этого видел - лажа!
> .



Ну почему-же , мне вот например модель Жени Дедигурова очень нравится

----------


## Scale-Master

> Ну почему-же , мне вот например модель Жени Дедигурова очень нравится


это какая? линк?

----------


## Nazar

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/

В галерее , видел ее в другом месте , там фото были лучше

----------


## Mazuta

Цитата:
Сообщение от ALI  
Не подскажете,фюзеляжи м2 и м3(за исключением воздухозаборников и хвостовой части)сильно различны? 

Я, к сожалению, в этом вопросе - полный профан. Всё, что знаю про "двойку" - почерпнуто из монографии Гордона и Ригманта. Они, в частности, упоминали, что некоторое продолжительное время на заводе в Казани собирались одновременно и "двойки" и "тройки", полагаю "поздние" двойки с ломаной линией руля направления ("от тройки") - именно этого периода, вполне допустима унификация. Возможно, что в связи с этим вносились некоторые изменения по части ВСУ в основании киля (её створки есть не на всех фото). Ещё могут быть изменения по фюзеляжу в связи с облегчением эксплуатации машины - добавление/перенос лючков. Возможно, некоторые лючки, связанные с системами вооружения (добавление функциональности для "тройки" - Х-15 и проч.), так-же обратите внимание на прицельное оборудование

Пришлось эксплуатировать (не летать) двойки с начала 80-х и вплоть до конца, в том числе последние 6 машин с крылом от тройки, а также Ту-22МП (опытный постановщих помех).
Различий по фюзеляжу на разных сериях двоек очень немного, на тройках куда больше. На последних, с троешным крылом добавлена пара лючков в корме, законцовка крыла более тонкая - там БАНО не с лампой накаливания в 70 ватт, а с галогенкой. По килям были машины двух типов, с прямой подвеской РН (ранние) и с фигурной, как на тройках.
У троек более тонкая килевая надстройка из-за однопушечной кормовой установки (и одного патронного ящика), заметно отличаются аэродинамические гребни на СЧК, носовой обтекатель более "курносый". Лючков по фюзеляжу больше, и в разных сериях троек заметно отличается их количество, в зависимости от установленного радиооборудования. Может варьироваться количество антенн на брюхе и киле, и на некоторых машинах имеется фасеточная полусфера теплопеленгатора на спине, сразу за кабиной. На поздних сериях троек внутренний интерцептор отключен от гидропроводки и приклёпан намертво к плоскости - практически не заметно, что это та-же деталь, что и на двойках. 
Все тройки отличает белое резиновое напыление на обшивку в разных местах фюзеляжа. На поздних сериях у штурманов имеются на входных люках сверху зеркала заднего обзора в небольших обтекателях.
Чёрт, если подольше подумать, трактат накатаю!

----------


## Mazuta

Сам собираю Ту-22М3 от Италери. Ошибок - море, перепиливать по честному нет ни желания, ни возможности. Что мог, переделал, забросил. Сейчас пытаюсь выйти из запоя, и наверное, продолжу по тихой крошить пластик.

----------


## Nazar

> Сам собираю Ту-22М3 от Италери. Ошибок - море, перепиливать по честному нет ни желания, ни возможности. Что мог, переделал, забросил. Сейчас пытаюсь выйти из запоя, и наверное, продолжу по тихой крошить пластик.



Как пел один очень уважаемый мной человек, с которым я имею родственные связи 
"В рабочий полдень я проснулся стоя.
Опять матрац попутал со стеной.
Я в одиночку вышел из запоя,
Но - вот те на! - сегодня выходной."

Возвращайтесь, ждем  :Smile:

----------


## ALI

> Сам собираю Ту-22М3 от Италери. Ошибок - море, перепиливать по честному нет ни желания, ни возможности.


Ага,посмотрел,почитал!С уважением!Ту-22м2(ESCI)Носовую часть модели+вставка ,через фонари ничё не видно-кабины,на воздуханы+наклеить полистирола(мега)куски(для придания выпуклостей ),ну там расшивку замазать,заклеить щитки ниш шасси,кормовой артустановке придать подобающий вид(интересно,что за система в эксплуатации) :Cool:  .В общем отделка не по заграничному :Eek: Главное ,чтоб характерные черты вырисовывались,узнаваемые,  как в полёте  :Smile:  .Жаль фотика электрического сейчас нету показал бы стадии изготовления модели  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Игорек,ты СКРОМНЯГА !!!
Зачатки твоего ТУ-22М3-это вещь !!!!
Куда блин мое поделище попало.
Ты не грузись,ну их в ЖО....,всякие TSR-2,Валькирии,просто доделай и покрась Бэкфайра,коего ваять начал,.....все в инете,кто не женьшины,кончат сразу.....,а я,блин.....блин,куплю тебе в подарок эту сраную Валькирию,ну и вышлю в Среднеуральск,за базаром слежу,сам знаешь.
Вот тебе и стимул.....

----------


## Dock

> Игорек,ты СКРОМНЯГА !!!
> Зачатки твоего ТУ-22М3-это вещь !!!!
> Куда блин мое поделище попало.
> Ты не грузись,ну их в ЖО....,всякие TSR-2,Валькирии,просто доделай и покрась Бэкфайра,коего ваять начал,.....все в инете,кто не женьшины,кончат сразу.....,а я,блин.....блин,куплю тебе в подарок эту сраную Валькирию,ну и вышлю в Среднеуральск,за базаром слежу,сам знаешь.
> Вот тебе и стимул.....


Все, блин!
Бросаю на фих Корсара и Дьюса, сажуся за М3!

----------


## Scale-Master

а я вчера трубачёвский м2 по почте получил и что-то душа совсем не ликует... даже в коробку ещё не заглядывал... что-то апатия какая-то началась... блокада... а вообще с жинкой разосрались... вот по этому наверно...

----------


## Scale-Master

бляха-муха... что-то с памятью последнее время... неужели старею? я ж с 72-го, февральский... 

не могу вспомнить как эти датчики называются... ну началось...

----------


## Dock

Эт не датчики, это антистатики - типа слив статики в атмосфЭру

----------


## Scale-Master

> Эт не датчики, это антистатики - типа слив статики в атмосфЭру


прикинь, ответ на лицо и всё-же так и не вспомнил...

...на днях перец один через "однокл....ки.ру" пишет мол здорова владимир и т.д., как дела и прочее, вместе в юнешестве музон лабали... ну вижу имя то знакомое, а лицо неузнаю...

Фацит: как-бы не забыть как модели строить... :Confused:  или ещё хуже где кладовка с модельными закромами... :Eek:

----------


## ALI

Продвигаются ли  делищи по изготовлениям  моделей Ту-22м2,Ту22м3 ? Наверно скоро столько их заделаютъ Мастера ,что от шороха даже сад покачнЁтса (у д.вани) ессессно.

----------


## Dock

А что, мы куда-то торопимся? Звиняйте за флуд

----------


## ALI

Продвигаются ли делищи по изготовлениям моделей Ту-22м2,Ту22м3 ?А то тема интересная,на питерских  :Biggrin:  сайтах мало Мастерков :Smile:  .

----------


## oleg_D

> Продвигаются ли делищи по изготовлениям моделей Ту-22м2,Ту22м3 ?А то тема интересная,на питерских  сайтах мало Мастерков .


Что же Вы неспокойный такой???  :Biggrin: 
Хочется зрелиЩЩ, так возьмите модель и соберите!
А мы посмотрим.
И будет зрелище и Вам и нам.
Или Вам лень и хочется чтобы кто-нибуть развлек?
Тогда Вам на другие сайты...  :Rolleyes: 

Олег.

----------


## Nazar

> А то тема интересная,на питерских  сайтах мало Мастерков .


А Вы покажите где много, а мы посмотрим. А еще лучше, как сказал Олег, сделайте сами, порадуйте коллег сборкой Мастерка. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Пока здесь замечены  3 варианта изготовления моделей.Для себя пока так и не решил вопрос носовой части Ту-22м2 от носа до воздухозаборников.Готовых рисунков(не говоря о чертеже)не имею.Надо как-то на глазок по фотам выкручиваться.


Уважаемый ALI, полностью с Вами согласен, я дождавшись Ту-22М3, то-жу буду делать его на 90% по собственным фото, так-же как сейчас, ковыряю Ил-38. 
Но причем здесь питерские сайты, являясь создателем одного из них ( кстати на других информации ни по Ту-22М2, ни вообще по Ту-22 я не видел :Wink: ), я эту фразу не понял. :Confused:

----------


## Scale-Master

> а я вчера трубачёвский м2 по почте получил и что-то душа совсем не ликует... даже в коробку ещё не заглядывал... что-то апатия какая-то началась... блокада... а вообще с жинкой разосрались... вот по этому наверно...


вообще-то не в тему это здесь... незнаю... наверно... душу неверно хочется изложить что-ли?...
короче, остался я с сегодняшнего дня один с 15 летним сыном в трёхкомнатной и своими моделями... короче выгнал я сегодня нах... свою жену с квартиры после 17 лет совместной супружиской жизни... мда... в моделях правда вины не было, почему до этого дошло?... там совсем другое, стало просто ясно что характерами не сошлись ( после 17 лет )  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Nazar

Во всем надо искать плюсы, больше места и свободного времени для моделей. :Biggrin:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Да ищите позитфф как говорится, зато теперь можно в дом не только спокойно модели носить, но и приводить :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

> вообще-то не в тему это здесь... незнаю... наверно... душу неверно хочется изложить что-ли?...
> короче, остался я с сегодняшнего дня один с 15 летним сыном в трёхкомнатной и своими моделями... короче выгнал я сегодня нах... свою жену с квартиры после 17 лет совместной супружиской жизни... мда... в моделях правда вины не было, почему до этого дошло?... там совсем другое, стало просто ясно что характерами не сошлись ( после 17 лет ) ...


поздравляю! =) 
я со своей в марте расстался =) после 10 лет =) тоже стало ясно =) отчетливо и во всех красках =)
Удачи! =)

----------


## Scale-Master

*Братва, спасибо за поздравления! Ну, обойдёмся как-нибудь. Самое главное что сын уже взрослый и с "головой на плечах" а не какой-то разгильдяй!
Давайте не будем про это дальше здесь флудить, пожалобился и хватит. Как говорится: нехорошего по немножку...*

----------


## ALI

Приветствую Вас!Август нынче задался...Вот что-то по22м2,м3:http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/irkutsk200...tsk2006_03.htm

----------


## Sergei Galicky

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10093188
на подходе M3

http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig09/10093188a.jpg

----------


## Nazar

Вроде на себя похож, надо брать, тем более скоро деколька на него выйдет и кабинка. :Smile:

----------


## Dock

> Вроде на себя похож, надо брать, тем более скоро деколька на него выйдет и кабинка.


Володь! Я все понимаю, но 4 косаря (минимум) за модЭл - многовато будет....
Потому буду руками из ЭСКИ лепить

----------


## Nazar

> Володь! Я все понимаю, но 4 косаря (минимум) за модЭл - многовато будет....
> Потому буду руками из ЭСКИ лепить


Согласен что многовато, правда я думаю его достать все-же подешевле, думаю через пару месяцев после релиза, он обойдется с доставкой морем, в районе 3300-3500.
Ну и никогда наше хобби дешевым не бывает.  :Frown:  ., я вон то-же вынужден был бы брать Ил-38 ( новый ), за 3500-4000р ( с доставкой ), но тут случилось чудо и А-Модел вместе с магазином А-Маркет, за какие то заслуги :Confused: , мне его подарили.

Так что копить можно начинать сейчас, сэкономив по 500р на пиве, в месяц, как раз к моменту когда его надо будет покупать, будет необходимая сумма. А Ту-22М3 очень хочется, ибо в 48м я видимо его не дождусь, хоть фюзель на мастер модель и видел :Frown:

----------


## Dock

> Согласен что многовато... Так что копить можно начинать сейчас, сэкономив по 500р на пиве, в месяц, как раз к моменту когда его надо будет покупать, будет необходимая сумма. А Ту-22М3 очень хочется...


Если плотно сесть на ЭСКИ, то как раз ко времени окончания накопления бабок и сделаешь М3  :Smile: 
и пЫво все свое выпьешь  :Smile: 
ЗЫ Не пю, не куру, на этом сэкономить не удастся

----------


## Nazar

> Если плотно сесть на ЭСКИ, то как раз ко времени окончания накопления бабок и сделаешь М3 
> и пЫво все свое выпьешь 
> ЗЫ Не пю, не куру, на этом сэкономить не удастся


Тогда на еде :Biggrin: , шучу.
А если серьезно, я хоть и обожаю Ту-22М3, но с моделью долго и нудно возиться не хочу, масштаб не мой, я и с Ил-38 не заморочился бы, если бы была нормальная альтернатива и если бы мне не был дорог этот самолет.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Не, ребят, если каждую модель доводить как ЭСКИ Ту-22 или я щас баратрахаюсь  с ревельным МиГ-25, то жизни никакой не хватит -это только на очень любимые самолеты. Пресловутый Миг-25 в работе уже года четыре, так достает, что откладывал его уже раз десять. Щас решил добить. Надо кстати познакомить обчественность с результатами процесса  :Rolleyes: 
Если бы мне нужон был Ту-22М3, я бы прикопил и взял Трамп, а когда нет альтернативы, но очень хочется, то можно и ЭСКИ, а так смысла нет

----------


## Nazar

Уж будь так бобр Сергей, я себе просто тоже Миг-25 прикупил, но я буду наверное РБ делать :Confused:

----------


## Kasatka

Серега, давай показывай МиГ-25 =)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Покажу 25-го ноу проблем  :Wink:  Сделаю отдельную ветку.
Только надо фотки сделать на выходных, вечером темновато уже

----------


## Nazar

Давай Сергей, очень интересно, особенно как ты  нишами и стойками боролся. все остальное , в принципе решаемо.

----------


## FLOGGER

С нишами и стойками бороться не надо, их нужно делать новыми. Я так и сделал: и передняя и основные сделаны заново. Так что, это решаемо . Также решаемо и фюзеляж: в\заборники новые, хвостовая часть переделана, кабина и конус-само собой, крылья, стабилизаторы, кили-вообще не вопрос. Зато из Ревельного получился самолет сильно похожий на МИГ-25ПД.

----------


## Nazar

Да я понимаю что надо делать новыми, по-этому и спрашиваю как делали.
Я если честно, смотрю на эту стойку и до сих пор полностью ее устройство не могу понять.
Если Вас не затруднит, киньте фото того что у Вас получилось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот здесь кое-что видно.

----------


## Nazar

Вижу маленько, ракурс не очень информативный, но все-же Вы ее упростили, она в реале более "ажурная" и сложная.
В этом и проблема.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вы ее упростили, она в реале более "ажурная" и сложная.


Естественно. Это же 1:48, а не 1:1.

----------


## ALI

> Уважаемый ALI, полностью с Вами согласен, я дождавшись Ту-22М3, то-жу буду делать его на 90% по собственным фото, так-же как сейчас, ковыряю Ил-38. 
> Но причем здесь питерские сайты, являясь создателем одного из них ( кстати на других информации ни по Ту-22М2, ни вообще по Ту-22 я не видел), я эту фразу не понял.


 Приветствую!спасибо за помощь!Без ВАС не получилось бы.ХОРОШЕГО настроения !будет когда нибудь електрический фотоаппарат,тогда покажу процесс сборки Ту-22м2.

----------


## MAX

В поддержку темы Ту-22М2(3).
Вот, готовим для этих моделей креслице. Осталось совсем немного - парашют, ремни, шланги. :Wink:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

аутентник декалс

----------


## AlexR

Меж тем, Ту-22М3 замечен 11 сентября на Ханнантсе 
http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=TU01656
и что интересно, дешевле чем М2

----------


## Nazar

Вчера взял эту модель, впечатления сугубо положительные, как говорится радости полные штаны.
Единственное, что я не до конца понял, может не внимательно смотрел, створки бомбоотсека, выполнены без углубления под X-22, причем под головную и хвостовую часть ракеты ниши есть :Confused: 
Сегодня буду внимательней изучать на предмет доработки, так как я хочу сделать модель с ракетой под фюзелем и бонбами на МЗБД.

----------


## Carrey

Углубление в створках?! 8)

Средняя часть выемки над Х-22 - составные створки отсека вооружения. Когда вешают ракету - наружные части створок поднимают внутрь отсека.

Передняя и задняя части выемки под Х-22 - одинарные створки, при подвеске ракеты поднимающиеся в поднутрения фюзеляжа.

----------


## Carrey

Касаемо способов борьбы с пластиком - я в изкоробочной сборке попросту отрезал половинки створок, ракету клеил непосредственно к фюзелю - оплошал, как впоследствии оказалось, ракета не лезла на штатные выемки, упираясь консолями своего крыла в створки основного шасси носителя - так вот в этих створках есть свои подстворки, их надо прорезать и отклонить, тогда и ракета встанет. Ну и сами стойки шасси, естественно, как я уже писал ранее - подкосы уходят в никуда.

Если же делать для себя, копийно - надо делать весь отсек вооружений с нуля, делать балки/замки/прочее подвески ракеты, делать новые створки (включая всё то, что не сделал Трумпетер в имеющихся нишах под Х-22).

Успехов в многолетней работе над копией (быстрее вряд-ли получится, очень уж простая заготовка самолёта в наборе)! 8)

PS: Вот, нашёл фото где видна створочка в створке шасси под крыло ракеты (продолговатая вытянутая на 4 петлях): 



И ещё кое-что, тут она видна изнутри:

----------


## Nazar

Плохо иногда свои-же фотографии не смотреть.
Все нашел, во всем разобрался, все стало легко и понятно.

----------


## Carrey

> свои-же фотографии


Планируется ли в перспективе публикация где-либо столь своевременного и полезного фотоматериала в полном объёме?  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Планируется ли в перспективе публикация где-либо столь своевременного и полезного фотоматериала в полном объёме?


Пока нет, валкэраундов по М3 в принципе хватает, а на фото с процессом подготовки к вылету, практически везде присутствуют люди и выкладывать их по этическим соображениям я не могу. :Cool:

----------


## Carrey

Если вдруг случайно озаботитесь наложением фильтра moire heavy по овальной маске на "морды лиц" с последующим выкладыванием таким образом обезличенных фотографий на всеобщее обозрение, благодарность моделистов несомненно будет безграничной в разумных пределах, не взирая на якобы исчерпывающее представление прототипа в широко известных фотоотстрелах, особенно что касается подготовки строевых машин (подвески, балки, отсеки, агрегаты, лючки, механизация и т.п.)!

Тут ведь какое дело... Количество ещё не перешло в качество, согласно постулатам классиков марксизма-ленинизма. Фотографии всех популярных модификаций есть, их много, но вот ведь какая странность - фотографируют одни и те же места, с тех же ракурсов, старательно избегая так интересующих нашего брата моделиста деталей - впрочем, за исключением Ваших подробных и полезных отстрелов, посему именно к Вам и обращаюсь.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nazar

А вот и обзорчик новой деки подоспел 
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_2302.html

Еще один валк по М3 сейчас сформируем, правда "рабочие" фото подготовки к полетам туда не войдут.
Порядка ста,ста двадцати фото, но выложить получится наверное не раньше новогодних праздников. :Frown:

----------


## Carrey

Судя по отсутствию скана фрагмента технички крупным планом, она слабочитаема?
Заморочки с применением - те-же или ещё не пробовали?
PS: декАль, а не декОль, потому что.
PSS: фотоотстрел (кстати, что такое "валк"?) ждём-с, если чем могу помочь для ускорения выкладки - обращайтесь.

----------


## Nazar

> Судя по отсутствию скана фрагмента технички крупным планом, она слабочитаема?


Ну это-же не 48й, что-то читается, что-то нет.



> Заморочки с применением - те-же или ещё не пробовали?


Именно эту не пробовал, с декой на Миг-29 все было окей.



> PS: декАль, а не декОль, потому что.


Начинается. В русском языке, а не в модельном сленге, есть слово *деколь*, производное от слова *деколирование*, так что спорить на тему что откуда произошло, можно до посинения.



> PSS: фотоотстрел (кстати, что такое "валк"?) ждём-с, если чем могу помочь для ускорения выкладки - обращайтесь.


Да там в принципе помощь не нужна, проблема в особенностях заливки валков на сайт и в свободном времени.

----------


## Carrey

Ага, многое прояснилось. Кроме - почему производное от "деколирование", а не от "декалирование". "Деколировать" - по логике - суть "избавляться от цвета, обесцвечивать", в переводе на русский. Ну да ладно, дело житейское, просто думал, мобыть пропустил чего. 8)
Заливать фотоотстрелы по моему опыту удобнее всего на primeportal.net - закидываешь архив на любой файлсервер (rapidshare.de, mediafire.com и т.п.), пишешь мыло на dbusack@primeportal.net и он сам делает всё остальное, предварительно осведомившись о правах. 
Наверное, это (тормоза, неудобство, пре- и постмодерация, т.н. особенности) - одна из очень веских причин слабой популярности отечественных околомодельных ресурсов. 8)
Подвязываю с оффтопиком, иду по магазинам искать %subj.

----------


## Nazar

> Ага, многое прояснилось. Кроме - почему производное от "деколирование", а не от "декалирование". "Деколировать" - по логике - суть "избавляться от цвета, обесцвечивать", в переводе на русский. Ну да ладно, дело житейское, просто думал, мобыть пропустил чего. 8)


Ну наверное по этому http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B4...client=firefox

На счет всего остального, зачем мне заливать свои валки на Прайм, у меня есть свой сайт для этого. На Кибермоделлере дублируется новостная ветка по нашим обновлениям в разделе валкэраунды и иносранцев , которые просто просматривают и скачивают валки, ходит немерянно.
Да и сайты наши не так уж и не популярны, те-же Аирфорс и Скайлмоделс, более 12 тысячи зарегистрированных пользователей на двоих.

----------


## Kasatka

Володь! ну я тебя умоляю =)
вот тебе - http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&cl...5&lr=&aq=f&oq=

правильно от английского "декаль"

----------


## Nazar

> Володь! ну я тебя умоляю =)
> вот тебе - http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&cl...5&lr=&aq=f&oq=
> 
> правильно от английского "декаль"


Брат, а по чему я в своей стране, должен ориентироваться на иностранные слова? 
Давай Андрюхе вопрос этот зададим, пусть он рассудит.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Вы еще как у Свифта поспорьте с какой стороны яйцо вареное разбивать. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Кому-то привычнее говорить декОль, кому-то декАль. Я сам лет 8 назад говорил через А, а прийдя на работу в "Бегемот" стал постепенно переходить говорить на О - так повелось еще с "Голикова и Ко" и "Траверса". Так пишу и говорю везде, включая документы, таможенные декларации и сертификаты соответсвия всяческие. И ничего, кроме как на паре модельных форумах не всплывал вопрос - "а правильно ли это ?". 

В списке таможенных позиций кстати есть "деколь" - но нет "декаль".

Так что на мой малопритязательный и безграмотный взгляд - как не скажи, все равно продукт один, главное чтобы хороший был. 

К сожалению у меня пока нет ни модели ни деколи Олега, обеими попробую запастись в самое ближайшее время.

Забыл добавить -  юридическое название нашей фирмы "Русдеколь" - через О.

----------


## oleg_D

> К сожалению у меня пока нет ни модели ни деколи Олега, обеими попробую запастись в самое ближайшее время.


Тю! А Шо Ж ты молчишь???
Ну-ка напомни мне адресок свой почтовый, в личку или на И-мэйл.  :Wink: 

Олег.

----------


## Nazar

Андрей, могу приобрести для тебя модель в Морделисте, получится намного дешевле чем в инет магазинах

----------


## Nazar

Оффтоп правда, но я то-же иногда говорю *декаль*, допустим применяя это слово к хасегавовским изделиям, проверочное слово *кал*

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ну вот, сразу можно сказать на холяву напросился.

Олег, адрес в личку отпишу, спасибо, с меня тоже какая-нибудь наша декОль.

Володь - мне товарищи по партии еще в июле на ДР обещали подарить сей аппарат, записали в местном модельном магазине заказ, насколькоя знаю отложили деньги, он (магазин) как раз из Моделиста возит Трумпетер, да вот все никак не дошел до нас М3, пока только М2 был. Так что я жду из местных источников, дабы сразу два М3 у меня не случилось. Но за заботу спасибо.

----------


## oleg_D

> Ну вот, сразу можно сказать на холяву напросился.


Я все же предпочитаю декАль и хАлява!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Я все же предпочитаю декАль и хАлява!


Олег, если ты хочешь, то по отношению к твоим деколям, я буду применять слово *декаль*

----------


## oleg_D

> Олег, если ты хочешь, то по отношению к твоим деколям, я буду применять слово *декаль*


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Итак, никто пока не может прояснить этимологию "декОли" кроме как общепринятыми привычками... Откуда есть пошло слово "декАль", думаю, напоминать не надо.

Добро пожаловать в компанию к парашутам и брачащимся! Ура, товарищи!

PS: на мой взгляд, кто-то когда-то в фаянсовой сфере зарапортовался со словами "декалирование" и "декорирование", и с тех пор пошло-поехало.

PSS: Возвращаясь к теме топика, нельзя ли как нибудь в перспективе заказать изготовление декалей у фирмы Cartograph? В плане - Вы разрабатываете теоретическую часть (и делаете это традиционно хорошо), а материально реализует кто-нибудь, у кого почему-то, невзирая ни на что, в силу неведомых мне причин, в последнюю пару пятилеток таки получается изготовлять читаемую даже в 1/144 техничку, нормально переводящуюся без применения спецсредств.

----------


## Nazar

> Итак, никто пока не может прояснить этимологию "декОли" кроме как общепринятыми привычками... Откуда есть пошло слово "декАль", думаю, напоминать не надо.
> 
> Добро пожаловать в компанию к парашутам и брачащимся! Ура, товарищи!
> 
> PS: на мой взгляд, кто-то когда-то в фаянсовой сфере зарапортовался со словами "декалирование" и "декорирование", и с тех пор пошло-поехало.


http://slovo.excelion.ru/efremova/d/53195683.html

Определение из толкового словаря Ефремовой покатит? У Ожигова кстати нет ни того, ни другого.




> PSS: Возвращаясь к теме топика, нельзя ли как нибудь в перспективе заказать изготовление декалей у фирмы Cartograph? В плане - Вы разрабатываете теоретическую часть (и делаете это традиционно хорошо), а материально реализует кто-нибудь, у кого почему-то, невзирая ни на что, в силу неведомых мне причин, в последнюю пару пятилеток таки получается изготовлять читаемую даже в 1/144 техничку, нормально переводящуюся без применения спецсредств.


Да можно конечно, пол мира у Картографа печатается. За деньги все можно. :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

> Определение из толкового словаря Ефремовой покатит? У Ожигова кстати нет ни того, ни другого.


Не "покатит" - ни пол-слова о словообразовании. Фиксация безграмотности, не более того. Ушаков проясняет ситуацию: декалькомания, т.е. известно и зафиксировано, что "декалькомания", "декалькировать" и т.д. пошло от французского "decalcomanie"; а вот откуда произошло "деколь" - *науке* неизвестно, следовательно - от безграмотности, неучёности. Впрочем, я не настаиваю, пишите хоть "дикуль".

Касаемо "Картографа" - фирма "Аутентик декалс" разве печатает свою продукцию не за деньги? Или разница в объёме этих денег, т.е. рентабельности? Усматриваю склонность к получению пресловутых 300% прибыли. Буду рад разубедиться и перевоспитаться, а пока буду считать, что кому-то гораздо интереснее подороже продавать некое полиграфическое говно с непредсказуемым результатом применения оного, нежели удовлетворять запросы моделистов по части копийности и удобства. 

В своём программном заявлении "Основные направления развития технической оснащённости авиации ВВС России" главком А.Н.Зелин пишет: "[...] В перспективе на разрабатываемых и модернизируемых образцах авиационной техники будут реализованы принципиально новые свойства, позволяющие достичь более высокой эффективности и *обеспечить тем самым* _(выделено мною)_ их высокий экспортный потенциал." Какой экспортный потенциал у декалей от "Authentic Decals" по сравнению с продукцией от "Cartograph", какие принципиально новые свойства?

----------


## oleg_D

То Carrey;

Вы декаль для чтения покупаете?
Или предпочитаете ПЕРЕЧИТЫВАТЬ свои собраные модели на досуге, перед сном?  :Biggrin: 
В таком случае, думаю мы сможем удовлетворить Ваш интерес и без помощи Картографа, изданием в единственном ПОДАРОЧНОМ экземпляре книжки-технички для чтения, в маленьком "карманном" формате, устроит?
Для меня декали это не перечни технических надписей, которыми можно зачитываться.
Для меня они носители информации - свежей, интересной, УНИКАЛЬНОЙ!
И в этом наши изделия способны конкурировать не только с Картографом.  :Rolleyes: 

П.С. Забавный Вы, уважаемый...
Перфекционизм наш враг!!!  :Biggrin: 

Олег Дегтяр.

----------


## Carrey

Уважаемый Олег!



> Вы декаль для чтения покупаете?
> Перфекционизм наш враг!!!


Декали с техничкой - они моделистам для чего? Для намёка зрителю, что в строго определённых местах есть некие надписи? Или всё-таки для копийности, для максимального по возможности представлении на модели всего того, что есть на её прототипе? Ключевое слово - "по возможности", и существующие на данный момент возможности позволяют выполнить техничку читаемой в любом масштабе, но Вы этой возможностью, по моему, пренебрегаете.
Хотя, если на инструкции к декали всё читаемо (я таких, чесно говоря, видел мало) - конечно, с радостью приобрёл бы печатное издание (без декалей) по отечественным "пепелацам".
Перфекционизм - это одно, а вот встающие колом "переводки", изображающие намёк на текст размытыми полосками смещённых цветов на желтоватом фоне подложки (это не про именно эту деку - я её вживую не видел, а про некоторые другие) - это совсем, напрочь другое. В своём обзоре Владимир пишет: 


> На очень высоком уровне сделана техничка, она очень подробна и достоверна.


 Однако, если техничка на деках не читаема, а в инструкции - лишь её место но не сам текст - каков смысл?

----------


## oleg_D

> Однако, если техничка на деках не читаема, а в инструкции - лишь её место но не сам текст - каков смысл?


Видимо, для Вас - никакого...
Выход один: пользоватся ТОЛЬКО "картографическими" декалями.
Иначе - смысла НЕТ!

Олег.

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо, что храните Великие Тайны Моделизма от непосвящённых в Ваше тайное Братство. Я то думал разобраться, что-бы начать покупать декали - да видно, не с той стороны зашёл. 

Жаль, что вопрос "каков смысл?" по-прежнему, в лучших совковых традициях истолковывается как "Видимо, для Вас - никакого смысла НЕТ".

----------


## Nazar

> Не "покатит" - ни пол-слова о словообразовании. Фиксация безграмотности, не более того.


Вот блин, никак не успокоиться  :Smile: . Давайте по прошествии 150 лет, вспоминать что правильно а что нет,  язык меняется и изменяются слова во всех странах и постоянно.
Почитал по ссылке, много интересного, особенно понравилось про *кОмпас компАс, штОрмы штормА, мУрманск мурмАнск*, правда это относится к профессиональному сленгу, а еще более точнее к удобству произношения в определенных условиях. Есть мнение у моряков, что слово произнесенное с ударением на последний слог, слышится более отчетливо в штормовую погоду. Кстати очень много людей в Мурманске, говорит именно с ударением на последний слог, можете мне, как человеку 20 лет там прожившему, в этом верить. Наверное это от всеобщей безграмотности мурманчан. :Wink: 

В своём обзоре Владимир пишет:
Цитата:
На очень высоком уровне сделана техничка, она очень подробна и достоверна.
Однако, если техничка на деках не читаема, а в инструкции - лишь её место но не сам текст - каков смысл? 

Достал декОль от картографа на F-4J, F/A-18D, F-15E элементы в 48м сравнимые по размеру с элементами в 72м от Ту-22М3, т.е., примерно 2*1мм, то-же не читаются. На Бегемотовской деке в 48 на Миг-25 и Су-27 сопоставимые элементы так-же не читаются. Только я вот смысла, если честно, особенного в этом и не вижу.

Короче, как говориться, ждите чуда. :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Народ, хватит базарить!
Хотите побазарить - в курилку!

----------


## Carrey

Вчера специально сходил в местный хоббишоп и придирчиво поизучал декали на авиацию. Повертел и пощупал около полусотни артикулов, порядка дюжины - Authentic Decals, прочие - Бегемот, Anna & Co, некоторые малосерийные кооперативные. Так вот, докладываю: по качеству печати, регистрации цветоделения (отсутствия смещения цветов), прозрачности лакового слоя, читаемости мелкого текста, насыщенности цветов и их ровности - декали от Authentic Decals вне конкуренции, и по перечисленным параметрам - ничем не уступают декалям от Cartograph и являются лучшими из всех отечественных по качеству печати. Единственное, что смутило на 2 комплектах из дюжины - нечитаемость сАмой мелкой технички (например, на ПТУРсах от Ми-24В; впрочем, того же размера техничка на некоторых других артикулах - возможно, более свежих - вполне читаема). 

В связи с чем, конечно, забираю всю свою вчерашнюю пьяную болтовню (навеянную словами Владимира о кое-какой читаемости технички, а не на личном опыте - лучше 1 раз увидеть, чем 100 раз делать косвенные выводы!) о какчестве декалей взад. Обязуюсь приобретать и пользовать декали Authentic Decals на отечественную совремёнку по ходу работы над соотв. моделями.

Остался только вопрос с применением данных декалей - я о том, что люди пишут на форумах про непривариваемость и лак для волос. Возможно, Олег прояснит ситуацию и даст рекомендации непосредственно от производителя? Мобыть, там какой-то хитрый состав лака и его надо размягчать не спиртом (= Microscale Set) и не уксусом (Microscale Sol)? Если не секрет, укажите состав красочного слоя (порошок, акрил, эмаль, нитра, чернила, тушь,...?) и лака, а мы сообща подумаем, как не растворить первое и размягчить второе.

PS: На инструкциях к декалям текст технички не обнаружен ни у одного из производителей, что, в частности, затрудняет правильную ориентацию некоторых надписей (предполагаю - надпись должна быть неперевёрнутой для техника, добравшегося до неё - ну а если надпись на хорде крыла - с какой стороны техник до неё доползает?)

PPS: рад, что удалось-таки придти к филологическому консенсусу с Владимиром - "декОль" есть необъяснимый профессиональный жаргон, неважно чем инициированный, имеющий полные права на широкое употребление в народной среде; но официально правильным и объяснимым является всё-таки "декАль", и именно в таком виде будет по-прежнему употребляться в узком академическом кругу ограниченных лиц. 8)

PPPS: 


> сопоставимые элементы так-же не читаются. Только я вот смысла, если честно, особенного в этом и не вижу.


 Ну тогда, насколько я понимаю, смысл всё-таки - в намёке на присутствие надписей в определённых местах, что-бы визуально модель выглядела более копийной, нежели без этих намёков? Помогите разобраться начинающему моделисту!

----------


## Carrey

По личной просьбе участника *gasconec* выкладываю сканы инструкции к италовской поделке:

----------


## Сергеичь

Я конечно дико извиняюсь,но эти чертежи полная какашка,помесь -22м2 и -22м3.))))))))))))))))))))))))).

----------


## An-Z

А Вы о каких чертежах? Которые в сообщении №4 или в инструкции? Очень интересно узнать, что неверно на них изображено. Живых Ту-22М3 из присутствующих тут мало кто видел...

----------


## Nazar

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь,но эти чертежи полная какашка,помесь -22м2 и -22м3.))))))))))))))))))))))))).


Насколько мне известно, чертежи из АиВ, достаточно не плохи.

----------


## An-Z

Особенно если исходить, что альтернативы нет  :Wink: 
 Но тем  не менее, замечания будут интересны.

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый вечер.
 Нехорошим словом обозвал инструкции сообщ.125.-22м2 и -22м3 свели в одну картинку,чертёж.Сразу бросилось в глаза,в/заборники,нос,стреловиднос  ть крыла,кабина вообще пестня)))
 Приличные чертежи в сообщ. 4.

----------


## rotfront

> Добрый вечер.
>  Нехорошим словом обозвал инструкции сообщ.125.-22м2 и -22м3 свели в одну картинку,чертёж.Сразу бросилось в глаза,в/заборники,нос,стреловиднос  ть крыла,кабина вообще пестня)))
>  Приличные чертежи в сообщ. 4.


Ну так это-ж не чертежи, а рисунки по сборке модели от Итала.

----------


## Сергеичь

rotfront,согласен,но для человека,впервые увидевшего и решившего собирать эту модель эта инструкция введёт в заблуждение.Согласитесь,кр  оме профессионалов-стендовиков есть и огромная армия любителей.

----------


## rotfront

> rotfront,согласен,но для человека,впервые увидевшего и решившего собирать эту модель эта инструкция введёт в заблуждение.Согласитесь,кр  оме профессионалов-стендовиков есть и огромная армия любителей.


Рисунки - для сборки.
Чертежи - для постройки!

Всё очень просто  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Ну тогда всё ясно! Инструкция и сама модель от "Италери" напоминают Ту-22М3 "приблизительно"..

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

Что-то заглохла тема по сборке тушки. Видимо, у автора не хватило сил, допилить модель. Сам на днях начал пилить италовское безобразие, на которое не решался лет 5-6. Коллеги, подскажите, как добиться эффекта длительной эксплуатации, как на фото, и как подобрать такой цвет грунтовки?

----------


## An-Z

:) проще всего цвет такой грунтовки изобразить самой грунтовкой АК-069, а если её найти затруднительно, то можно заказать у Аканихина, нужный Вам номер краски 83015
Потёртости лучше всего потёртостями и выполнять..Там где планируете их делать много краски не кладите, а потом тоненькой "шкуркой" 1000-2000 обязательно под водой снимаете верхний слой краски до проявления "грунта"

----------


## Nazar

> Что-то заглохла тема по сборке тушки. Видимо, у автора не хватило сил, допилить модель. Сам на днях начал пилить италовское безобразие, на которое не решался лет 5-6. Коллеги, подскажите, как добиться эффекта длительной эксплуатации, как на фото, и как подобрать такой цвет грунтовки?


Цвет грунта может варьироваться вплоть до почти "американского" цинк-хромат. Грунтовку, вернее цвет, подобрать путем смешивания красок, хотя вроде у Акана есть уже готовый, а сам эффект делается путем, аккуратного сошкуривания с водичкой, верхнего слоя краски до грунта.

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

Спасибо. Пока показывать нечего - пилю, пилю и пилю. Как будет что-то вырисовываться, постараюсь выложить фото.

----------


## MAX

Хорошая новость от НеОмеги!
Готова к выпуску смоляная кабина на Ту-22М2(3). (См. фото)
Продажи начнутся через две недели в столичных модельных магазинах.
На первом фото деталировка кабины пилотов. На втором - кабины операторов.

----------


## Kasatka

неужели дождались!! 
Народ возьмите мне один набор кто-нить!

----------


## Nazar

Давай я возьму.
Макс, тогда мне два :Smile: . Кстати один мне кто-то обещал :Wink:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> неужели дождались!! 
> Народ возьмите мне один набор кто-нить!


Серег,у тебя Неомега под боком,по любому доедет.
А вот к нам...........в Фатерлянд...........
Я бы тоже взял,а если в комплекте с Экипажевскими колесиками..............это было-бы..........НЕЧТО !!!!!
Плачу и рву волосы :mad
Хочу  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

> Я бы тоже взял,а если в комплекте с Экипажевскими колесиками..............это было-бы..........НЕЧТО !!!!!
> Плачу и рву волосы :mad
> Хочу


Ну давай я и тебе возьму. Давай напишем Андрею Абоимову и закажем три комплектика колес, а я потом вышлю тебе и Сереге.

Макс, тогда мне три. :Biggrin:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Возьми,Володя !!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Возьми,Володя !!!!!


Ну надо дождаться от Макса нюансов по цене, чиркануть Абоимову и заказывать.

----------


## MAX

Спокойнее, коллеги!! Не надо рвать волосы и плакать. :Eek:  :Biggrin: 
Пока нет никаких подробностей. Я только сообщил новость. Знаю только то, что продажи начнутся через две недели почти во всех столичных модельных магазинах. То, что на фото - первая пробная отливка. Не более того. Нужна еще инструкция и пр. Сами понимаете. Давайте наберемся терпения. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

> Серег,у тебя Неомега под боком,по любому доедет.
> А вот к нам...........в Фатерлянд...........
> Я бы тоже взял,а если в комплекте с Экипажевскими колесиками..............это было-бы..........НЕЧТО !!!!!
> Плачу и рву волосы :mad
> Хочу


Проблема с Неомегой под боком в том, что Гордон ленивый, раз, а во-вторых, я с его слов понял, что у НеОмеги и Вектора проблемы с отправкой стока в Англию из России.. изза почты и таможни. Слышал о том, что Леша вообще собирался мастеры передать сюда, чтобы тут лить.. 
Короче проще в России купить и с оказией мне передать =)

----------


## rotfront

> Проблема с Неомегой под боком в том, что Гордон ленивый, раз, а во-вторых, я с его слов понял, что у НеОмеги и Вектора проблемы с отправкой стока в Англию из России.. изза почты и таможни. Слышал о том, что Леша вообще собирался мастеры передать сюда, чтобы тут лить.. 
> Короче проще в России купить и с оказией мне передать =)


Да не то слово он ленивый! Просил его выслать скан инструкции на СУ-7 кокпит ( для своего архива ), так он блин пишет обращайтесь туда где покупали... Вот. Так и не могу по сегодняшний день найти.

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

Ну наконец-то. Как-раз уперся в деталировку кабины, жаль только уже её основательно попилил. Коллеги, отпишитесь пожалуйста в этой теме, как начнутся продажи.

----------


## rotfront

Глеб уже вовсю на EBAY торгует.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Коллеги, отпишитесь пожалуйста в этой теме, как начнутся продажи.


Собственно начались уже, сегодня получил один наборчик на обзор, скоро выложу подробно отснятое + фото реальной кабины

----------


## rotfront

Ну а тут вроде реальная цена чем у Глеба.

http://www.hobbyforyou.ru/catalog/3804-48232.html

----------


## b707

Не подскажите, какого цвета воздухозаборники внутри? Серые или белые? Кручу фотографии и никак не могу понять.


Вот здесь процесс изготовления.


 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/506929/


 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/506930/

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/506931/

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/506934/

----------


## Nazar

В Оленегорске серенькие видел, правда совсем светло серые.

----------


## b707

Спасибо!
Мне тоже кажется, что серые. 
С праздником!!!

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо!
> Мне тоже кажется, что серые. 
> С праздником!!!


Да не за что.
Вас так-же с Праздником.

----------

